# Looking For Help On Refurbing Dti



## sanddan (Dec 6, 2016)

I recently got a couple of indicators that need some TLC. Are there any write ups on the disassembly and cleaning and replacing the DTI lens? Where do I get the necessary parts? I have a Mitatoyo, interpad and some others that are hard to tell due to clouded lens.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2016)

Send them to Mark Ratkowski:

M.R. Tool Repair
269 Lancaster Drive
Crystal Lake, IL  60014

815-307-3302 cell
815-893-6288 fax
mrtool2010@hotmail.com

Mark does great work at an excellent price and gives outstanding service as well.  If you wish, sent them to Mark for an estimate.  He will fix the ones you want to and send back any others.  All you are out is the freight if you don't like the pricing.  You will not believe what nice work he does, for a good price, on indicators and other tools you were ready to throw in the trash.  They will become your go to tools.  They will also look like new except for any existing engraving or dings in the metal cases.

Why take a chance on ruining a nice Mitutoyo or Interapid indicator when Mark can fix it for you?


----------



## Randall Marx (Dec 6, 2016)

I may have to contact him to see about refurbishing a couple of mine that I got used. Thanks for the info Bob.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2016)

These guys:
http://longislandindicator.com/
sell parts, and they also have an extensive website that will answer many questions about precision measuring equipment.  They are also highly regarded.  I have not done any business with them.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2016)

I should mention that Mark is pretty busy because his work has become known from people like me raving about it.  If it matters, it might be worth asking Mark for an ETA.  Several months ago I sent Mark some work, told him no hurry, and it was all back in well less than a month.  It may be different now...


----------



## sanddan (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Bob for all the info.


----------



## ericc (Dec 7, 2016)

It would be interesting to know how to do this job, though.  I sent a Starrett 196 indicator to Starrett for service.  They charged me over $70, although they did a good job.  In retrospect, however, it would have been better for me to try to repair the indicator on my own.  I just couldn't get the hand off with hand puller levers.  It may have required a screw puller, but there is so little information available on the WWW.  In real life, my livelihood depends on taking calculated risks, and I really botched this one, from a risk/reward perspective.


----------



## mikey (Dec 7, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> These guys:
> http://longislandindicator.com/
> sell parts, and they also have an extensive website that will answer many questions about precision measuring equipment.  They are also highly regarded.  I have not done any business with them.



Long Island carries parts for most repairable indicators. I've had several Compac indicators serviced/repaired by them and they are honest and reliable. They're pretty fast, too, provided you pay them by credit card. They tend to run a bit high in cost but then again, the indicator is restored to like new function.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 7, 2016)

ericc said:


> It would be interesting to know how to do this job, though.  I sent a Starrett 196 indicator to Starrett for service.  They charged me over $70, although they did a good job.  In retrospect, however, it would have been better for me to try to repair the indicator on my own.  I just couldn't get the hand off with hand puller levers.  It may have required a screw puller, but there is so little information available on the WWW.  In real life, my livelihood depends on taking calculated risks, and I really botched this one, from a risk/reward perspective.


I sent a Starrett 196 indicator to M. R. Tool Repair.  It worked OK, but the dial face was completely unreadable, the pointer was dinged, and the crystal was missing.  It came back like new, new dial, new crystal, new pointer, and much smoother action.  $25.00 plus return freight.  The existing dings and engraving on the case were still there, but were cleaned and shiny.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 8, 2016)

LongIsland Indicator has links for or sells the tools needed for most repairs.
They sell a really nice hand puller (pricey but looks very functional) and broaches.
They also sell the crystal press, I think it's made by Mitutoyo.  Mitutoyo also sells an indicator repair
kit that comes in a case.  

There are lots of tools to invest in for those interested in doing DIY repairs
on DI's and DTI's.  Rene Meyer of LIIS has also published 4 books on how to do repairs.  This type of work
is akin to watch making.  Very interesting work indeed.  

LIIS is only a few miles away from where I live, which is great.  I've purchased parts from Mr. Meyer and
can also attest that LIIS ships quickly, do great work, are honest and will answer all questions via email.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 8, 2016)

I have used Mark before and he was great.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 20, 2016)

Rene Meyer from LIIS has published 4 DIY indicator repair books that look very informative.
A lot of gages are covered. Lot's of info on his website also and Rene is always very helpful and
answers email questions. Over 30 years of experience! He knows something.


----------



## Matthew Gregory (Dec 28, 2016)

Just wanted to mention that I recently sent a Mitutoyo DTI that was sticky and wouldn't repeat to M. R. Tool Repair. Turnaround was insanely fast, the piece now works as-new, and the scuzzy dial lens is replaced and EASILY readable. Can't recommend Mark enough. Pricing was more than reasonable, it was downright cheap. I'll use him again, no question.


----------

